# what a dummy



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I thought this might interest some of ya'll.

I got a small business magazine the other day, _MY Business_ June/July 2008. The last page had a short article on a lady in Grandville, MI who is a pastry chef. She has carved a niche for herself in the wedding cake business. She rents decorated cake dummies to brides and grooms who are looking to save some money. She has stock designs and will even make a custom rental for an additional fee. 

She has a top secret patent pending design for a compartment that holds the slice they feed each other. The cake leaves the room after pictures and the guests are served from sheet cakes in the back.

It takes all kinds.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats actually a great idea.... if you dont mind having the same cake as other people.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I think thats kdian awesome in a sneaky way.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

A florist friend of mine is from the southeast and it's what they do all the time!

Great way for brides to save $$.

Also, there is a co. on Long Island that will rent the cake and give a topper for the bride and groom to cut. 

:roll:


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

Wait... you rent a cake? And only certain parts of it are the edible parts?


----------

